# Pocket Poker : Texas Holdem Pro Series--free funny poker game



## Sharon Sheng (May 18, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 







Hi everyone. We just released a new game on the amazon app store called "Pocket Poker : Texas Holdem Pro Series"

It's the first game we've published from a different developer and we want to give them some feedback to see what players think and improve the game. If anyone has played it could you tell me what you think. Is it fun, too easy, boring, great, needs more variety etc.

Thanks in advance for any replies, I hope we can make this game awesome

Thanks all,

Sharon.

 Product Description​It's here at last!!!!! Pocket Poker : Texas Holdem Pro Series. Mobile poker action at it's finest.

- VIP rooms and gameplay
- Multiple skill levels
- Multiple table matchmaking
- Competition mode
- High Stakes tables
- Browse player lists and invite them to play
- Superb graphics

 Some Players Reviews
- "Cool work, I was looking for a poker game in portrait mode, at last" - Paul T (UK)
- "Great interface. good matchmaking, easy chat system I recommend it" - Brad Roberts (US)
- "boooyah  having fun with this check it out" - Jen Ailes (US)

PLEASE NOTE: This app lets you purchase digital content using actual money. You can configure parental controls for in-app purchases, which will require your Amazon account password or a 4-digit PIN, by going to the Settings menu from within the Amazon Appstore

screencapture:





































It's available on Amazon app store. If you love this game,just click here:http://www.amazon.co...ds=pocket poker to download it .










Hey guys COME ON!!!


----------



## Sharon Sheng (May 18, 2013)

PandaTapGames said:


> *wow~ sounds great!!*
> *hahah i just download this game today, me and my friends are really enjoy it.*
> *And can't stop playing, the quality is great *


Thank you that you and your friends love this game. everyday the system will give you free chips.when play it it's very exciting!!!!


----------

